# Sails of Black



## Verbal (Dec 23, 2005)

I honestly have no idea where this story/poem is headed, so shout if you have any ideas!
_
the solitary tear falls noiselessy down
where it shatters upon impacting the floor
a million points of brilliant light
fly off into this gloomy night
banishing her fears for evermore

she wipes her eyes and looks away
to the horizon where her hopes have ever been
as she looks, the darkness flies
and then the sun begins to rise
just as Jesus rose, vanquishing her sin

She looked on and she saw a ship
silhouetted by the early morning sun
as it drew near
she thought in fear
"My Lord, my God, whatever have I done?"

Driven by guilt she has fled thus
to this island that's so far away from home
she thought her past
was gone at last
she thought that she would be quite free to roam

The ship sailed on and then she saw
The emblem that was written on their flag
and now she knew her past was back
borne on a ship with sails of black
tattered, barely more than just a rag


to be continued..._


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 23, 2005)

Had to read it through twice to get the full gist of it, but it is a great piece of work in progress.

Can't give you any critique or ideas about it though, poetry isn't exactly my strong sector.


----------



## Verbal (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks Britanny! =)


----------

